# Steak on cut?



## the_menace (May 31, 2002)

Do you guys eat steak or cow meat on a cut ?  It has a lot of saturated fat on it so I was just wondering.  Thanks.


----------



## TJohn (May 31, 2002)

Sure the leaner cuts (grilled of course). Also chicken, tuna, and whey for protien. Fat isn't the worst enemy for cutting, simple carbs (sugars) are. Sat fat is not good for you though.

TJohn


----------



## Robboe (May 31, 2002)

Be more concerned with partially hydrogenated and hydrogenated fats.

Some types of saturated fatty acids are beneficial and some are harmless.


----------



## Robboe (May 31, 2002)

And steak is good no matter what you're doing.


----------



## Tank316 (Jun 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> And steak is good no matter what you're doing.


thats what i'm talking about.
  bring on the beef TCD.


----------



## kuso (Jun 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> 
> bring on the beef TCD.



I sure hope he doesn`t take that the wrong way


----------



## Tank316 (Jun 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> I sure hope he doesn`t take that the wrong way


lol


----------



## kuso (Jun 2, 2002)

I don`t think you`ll be smiling so much if TCD GAVE you his meat


----------



## Robboe (Jun 2, 2002)

I agree. It's hard to smile with a mouth full.


----------



## Tank316 (Jun 2, 2002)

bwwaaaaaaaaa. alright you two


----------



## Dero (Jun 2, 2002)

There you go again,thinking you're a sheep...
I'm telling ya,ya better watch you back...
You don't have to reply,you know what they say about talking with your mouth full!!!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Jun 2, 2002)

jeeeeeezzhhhhhhhh, you to, Dam it all. talk about a little meat and they all come out of the wood work.


----------



## Dero (Jun 2, 2002)

What did you expect?????
Oh hi Tank...how are you?what are you up to today?
NOT!!!!!!! 
Where is TANK so we can use him!!!!!!!!?


----------



## Tank316 (Jun 3, 2002)

use me abuse me.   but ya better pay this time ya cheap b@stards


----------



## kuso (Jun 3, 2002)




----------



## gopro (Jun 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by the_menace *_
> Do you guys eat steak or cow meat on a cut ?  It has a lot of saturated fat on it so I was just wondering.  Thanks.



YES I DO !!!!!!!!! But I only recommend it if you are utilizing a low carb approach to dieting. In fact I eat quite a bit of fat from red meat while preparing for BBing competition. When I don't eat it, I feel "flat."


----------



## mad_mike (Jun 3, 2002)

Flank steak is very lean so if you're on a cut but still want beef maybe go that way


----------



## gopro (Jun 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mad_mike *_
> Flank steak is very lean so if you're on a cut but still want beef maybe go that way



Yes, flank and round cuts are quite lean, and so is the "other red meat"...buffalo! Its as low in fat as chicken!


----------



## TRD (Jun 3, 2002)

Where can you buy buffalo?


----------



## Robboe (Jun 3, 2002)

The buffalo shop.


----------



## LAM (Jun 3, 2002)

TRD...do a search on the net.  You can order buffalo and ostrich meat online.


----------



## gopro (Jun 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by TRD *_
> Where can you buy buffalo?



I go hunting. I kill em and eat em!!!!!!!!! Ok, not really. I'm lucky to have a TRADER JOE'S by my house that sells buffalo burgers and venison...another great protein!


----------



## Arnold (Jun 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> thats what i'm talking about.
> bring on the beef TCD.





I always wondered about you. Have you been hanging out with Mule?


----------



## Tank316 (Jun 4, 2002)

oh, i see, ya make i crack about being OLD and ya gotta bring Mule into this.


----------



## TRD (Jun 5, 2002)

ordered some buffalo from Cabelas Sporting shop. Should be hear any day, any ideas on spices or tips on cooking


----------



## walken1 (Jun 5, 2002)

I wouldn't because most beef in general is high in fat.....In fact, I don't eat meat at all but that's just me.  To each his own.  However, I do get a little pissed when people tell me I have to eat dead cow or I will die.  Says who?  I get all my protein from whey, egg, and milk protein powders.....and I'm no scrawny pencil neck.


----------



## Tank316 (Jun 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by TRD *_
> ordered some buffalo from Cabelas Sporting shop. Should be hear any day, any ideas on spices or tips on cooking


i use alot of buffalo,elk and whitetail.any wild game ,the freezer is stocked.


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by walken1 *_
> I wouldn't because most beef in general is high in fat.....In fact, I don't eat meat at all but that's just me.  To each his own.  However, I do get a little pissed when people tell me I have to eat dead cow or I will die.  Says who?  I get all my protein from whey, egg, and milk protein powders.....and I'm no scrawny pencil neck.




There is nothing wrong w/ eating fat. It's sugar that should be avoided.


----------



## gopro (Jun 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by TRD *_
> ordered some buffalo from Cabelas Sporting shop. Should be hear any day, any ideas on spices or tips on cooking



I use the same spices on buffalo as on regular steak...garlic, meat tenderizer, etc. Cook the same as steak, but not as long...it will cook faster.


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 6, 2002)

I've recently started eating beef for breakfast.

I'm such a picky eater and don't care for hard boiled eggs or fish, including tuna so my options are pretty limited.

Beef - it's what's for breakfast!!

 and I'm single so NO, I don't mean THAT meat


----------



## the_menace (Jun 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing wrong w/ eating fat. It's sugar that should be avoided.



Speaking of sugar...I just had a delicious donuts just moments ago.  Two of them!!!Damn!!!
I'm sorry!!!


----------

